# Formularfelder nach Submit auslesen?



## squeez (27. September 2003)

Hallo.

Wie kann man mit JavaScript auf die Inhalte von Formularfeldern, welches mit "method=post" abgeschickt wurde, zugreifen?

Ich habe in Seite1.htm ein Formular. Durch Submit wird auf Seite2.htm weitergeleitet. Ich möchte nun auf Seite2.htm den Wert eines Feldes des Formulars von Seite1.htm auslesen. Leider weiss ich nicht wie. Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß,
Sören


----------



## rootssw (27. September 2003)

Du willst POST-Daten mit JavaScript auswerten?
Normalerweise überprüft man damit doch höchstens die Eingaben bei onsubmit()!
Also mir ist nicht einmal bekannt, dass man gesendete Post-Daten auswerten kann (hab' auch nochmal mit SelfHTML gesucht), aber normalerweise macht man das doch mit Perl oder PHP!
Ich hab' auch noch nirgendwo gesehen, dass POST-Daten mit JS ausgewertet werden.
Dafür nimmt man, wie gesagt, den Event-Handler onSubmit() und prüft dann die Eingaben, so braucht das Formular auch nicht einmal wirklich abgeschickt zu werden.


----------



## squeez (27. September 2003)

Hallo.

Gut, dann kann ich meine Idee ja gleich wieder verwerfen  

Gibt es denn überhaupt eine Möglichkeit Variablenwerte per Javascript an eine andere Seite zu übergeben? Am besten unsichtbar?

Gruß


----------



## aNero (27. September 2003)

du kannst sie auf einen anderen frame übergeben... 


```
parent.framename.variable  = "irgendnenwert"
```


----------



## squeez (27. September 2003)

Ok. Danke. Dann muss ich wohl auf Javascript verzichten und doch serverseitig was machen.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von squeez _
> *
> Gibt es denn überhaupt eine Möglichkeit Variablenwerte per Javascript an eine andere Seite zu übergeben? Am besten unsichtbar?
> *


Hallo,

du kannst die Variablen...
a) über die URL (GET anstatt POST) (nicht unsichtbar)
b) über einen Frame (aufwendig)
c) über ein Popup (unsicher, da es geschlossen werden kann) 
oder
d) über Cookies (aufwendig)
an andere Seiten übergeben - POST daten kannst du mit JS definitiv nicht auswerten...

ciao Andreas


----------

